# Kevin Love isn't suffering from any post-concussion issues



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kevin Love apparently isn't suffering from any post-concussion issues and is working hard to prepare for the London Olympics, which begin in late July.
> 
> "He has told me he's feeling really strong, and one of his trainers told me he has been 'killing it' for the last two weeks," Timberwolves President David Kahn said Tuesday of Love's workouts. "He's working very, very hard."
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci...kevin-love-appears-healthy-olympic?source=rss


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Good to hear he's recovering well. I also think he's a must pick for team USA, if he's at full speed.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That international ball is all about spreading the floor and shooting, so he'd be the best pick possible at PF IMO.


----------

